# 1898 Ariel Bicycle Equipment Questions



## decotriumph (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I need some help and I'm new to bikes this old but I am getting my education. I am in negotiations with the owner of this Ariel, believed to be an 1898. 




free image hosting
I have been told by my resident expert on these matters that the saddle and fenders are not correct. The owner insists that the saddle (a Troxel) is correct.



image hosting
My research shows that Troxel didn't even start producing saddles until sometime in 1898, so the likelihood of it being correct as OG on an 1898 bike seems slim. The style looks newer to me as well. I cannot locate an 1898 Ariel catalog. The 1896 is closest I can find and it doesn't show any coil spring saddles at all.

He's not arguing about the fenders yet, but every bike I can find in a catalog picture from 1898 either has no fenders or has wood ones.

What do you guys think? Thanks for any help.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 6, 2013)

Wrong fenders and saddle.
A picture of the hubs can help identify the date.
Do you have a picture of the underside of the saddle?
Should have a saddle similar to the Wheeler Ladies.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2013)

Yup, wrg. fenders and saddle!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is the correct saddle on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Pre...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d7549753


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Giovanni and Brian!


----------

